# Eggplant Parm on the grill



## tropics (Jun 2, 2018)

We love eggplant so with the nicer weather,why turn the oven on.My Weber Spirit holds temp really well.
Eggplant all ready 






Garlic Bread





Had the eggplant covered for the first 1/2 hr.
Opened up and put the bread on





15 minutes later ready to serve





Time to eat





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks good Richie! You’re right, why heat up the house if you don’t need to. Once the weather warms, I cook pretty much everything on the grill and use cast iron pans if needed.

Say, did you ever try smoking eggplant parm? After all, a smoker is pretty much an oven with smoke?


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2018)

xray said:


> Looks good Richie! You’re right, why heat up the house if you don’t need to. Once the weather warms, I cook pretty much everything on the grill and use cast iron pans if needed.
> 
> Say, did you ever try smoking eggplant parm? After all, a smoker is pretty much an oven with smoke?


Joe I never tried but kit s did the kettle fried so I may try that with some smoke.Thanks for the like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## kit s (Jun 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> Joe I never tried but kit s did the kettle fried so I may try that with some smoke.Thanks for the like I appreciate it.
> Richie


Richie your looks really delicious....might have to grill like I did and then go you style on finishing up the Parmesan. I just heat some Marmara sauce in a pan 
I did do some last night. But this time I melted mozzarella on top.





Heated pork by using sous vide ...heated to 160 for 2:30 hours.
Kit


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice looking meal buddy!


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2018)

kit s said:


> Richie your looks really delicious....might have to grill like I did and then go you style on finishing up the Parmesan. I just heat some Marmara sauce in a pan
> I did do some last night. But this time I melted mozzarella on top.
> View attachment 366169
> 
> ...



Kit It does sound doable and I can make it easier smoke the cheese.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice looking meal buddy!


Justin my friend Thank You one of the easier ones but tasty.I make a few of them treys so I can freeze for a fast meal.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

That looks mighty good Richie, When in season I love eggplant and parmesan is the way to go. How does it hold up to freezing and reheating? I've never tried it - always thought it would get to soggy. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks mighty good Richie, When in season I love eggplant and parmesan is the way to go. How does it hold up to freezing and reheating? I've never tried it - always thought it would get to soggy.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris we freeze them all the time,take them out thaw into the oven.The breading always gets soft from the sauce.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it 
Richie


----------



## graywolf1936 (Aug 3, 2018)

It makes a good sandwich. just warmed up to room temp. Good to take to school or work, by time lunch rolls around its warm.


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2018)

graywolf1936 said:


> It makes a good sandwich. just warmed up to room temp. Good to take to school or work, by time lunch rolls around its warm.



Thanks My sandwiches are to thick to warm up that easy.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/eggplant-parmigiana.273190/
Richie


----------

